# StaffPad Articulations



## stevebarden (Sep 27, 2020)

I put together a few videos comparing the available articulations for the string, brass, and woodwind libraries. These compare the third-party In-App Purchase libraries (CineSamples, Spitfire, Orchestral Tools) only. I did not include any of the stock instruments since everyone will already have access to those. All instruments have their volume set to 0 db for consistency. 

StaffPad String Libraries Comprehensive Articulations Comparison





StaffPad Brass Libraries Comprehensive Articulations Comparison





StaffPad Woodwind Libraries Comprehensive Articulations Comparison


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 27, 2020)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## did (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks !
Some reverb added I think, isn' t it


----------

